# Best hog trap bait during deer season?



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2012)

What have you guys found that works the best when you can't use corn in your trap? I caught a 150 lb boar on old roy dog food last night but that stuff gets expensive feeding to the hogs. Gotta be a cheap food that works good. Granted im in the northern zone and can't have corn out during deer season.


----------



## bigreddwon (Oct 18, 2012)

peanut butter


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 18, 2012)

You probably can use corn in the hog traps, just can't deer hunt near it.

Try using sweet feed or anything that has some smell to it.  There are some commercial liquid attractants for hogs but I don't know if they work or not.

Dave


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 18, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> peanut butter



Just cover the trigger with it ?


Davexx1 said:


> You probably can use corn in the hog traps, just can't deer hunt near it.
> 
> Try using sweet feed or anything that has some smell to it.  There are some commercial liquid attractants for hogs but I don't know if they work or not.
> 
> Dave



The hogs Im trying to trap are on my hunting club...To many members to worry about where everyone is hunting.


----------



## benosmose (Oct 18, 2012)

Grease works good or produce that has gone bad


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## ducklife (Oct 18, 2012)

not sure but a friend of mine swears on desiel fuel


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 19, 2012)

I hear good things about strawberry jello too. Gonna try that.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 19, 2012)

> Gotta be a cheap food that works good.



The cattle supplement that comes in tubs.  The hogs love the stuff.  Some of it the deer will not eat.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 19, 2012)

Hog!


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 20, 2012)

bait the trap with the guts from the deer that your club kills. Hogs will take to it like flies to well you know.


----------



## benosmose (Oct 20, 2012)

bronco611 said:


> bait the trap with the guts from the deer that your club kills. Hogs will take to it like flies to well you know.


As will pile of buzzards but it would be funny to see


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 20, 2012)

B,

You posted a thread last year, right around start of deer season, with lots of deer pics and maybe a nice lever action.

Did you ever bust them up any?

Just curious...


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 21, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> B,
> 
> You posted a thread last year, right around start of deer season, with lots of deer pics and maybe a nice lever action.
> 
> ...



Killed some deer with the lever action but didn't see any hogs....I actually saw 4 hogs this morning and took a shot but missed.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry, my mistake. I meant hogs... In your pic/ thread last year. (I've been thinking deer lately, but meant to type hogs...  )

The boys in ogl have been hitting them a little this year. My guy stuck 3 or 4 with the bow.

Good luck busting them!




Arrow3 said:


> Killed some deer with the lever action but didn't see any hogs....I actually saw 4 hogs this morning and took a shot but missed.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 21, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> B,
> 
> You posted a thread last year, right around start of deer season, with lots of deer pics and maybe a nice lever action.
> 
> ...





georgia_home said:


> Sorry, my mistake. I meant hogs... In your pic/ thread last year. (I've been thinking deer lately, but meant to type hogs...  )
> 
> The boys in ogl have been hitting them a little this year. My guy stuck 3 or 4 with the bow.
> 
> Good luck busting them!



I am hunting the spot A3 took those pig pics last year.  They are gone on sabbatical or something right now.  Very little pig sign there now.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 21, 2012)

ducklife said:


> not sure but a friend of mine swears on desiel fuel



diesel fuel on a burlap sack and cut up sweet potatoes, im currently using half rotten pumpkins and watermelons cause ive got a field full of free ones


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 21, 2012)

If I can't use corn or don't have it, I use sweet feed.  Its pretty cheap, and has a strong, sweet smell.  Sweet feed smells so good I almost want to eat it.once on the ground, I top my bait with  cherry or fruit punch drink mix.  Walmart has the "great value" brand drink mix which is the cheaper alternative of kool aid.  It is about $2.50 for a tub, and it goes a long way.  It has a very potent sweet smell, and lasts on the ground for a looong time.  I once poured it on bare ground near my bait site just to test it, and I got pictures of hogs digging for three and a half hours straight trying to find the food that really wasnt there.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 21, 2012)

I hear ya!

Down our place the seem to "migrate"... Probably not the right word but good enough. The guys across the road and I talk a good bit. It seems they like the far creek bed a bit better, but fall and acorns some times lure the over well. 

But most of the year they are on cams in the neighbors bottom.

Good luck to ya guys. Sorry to hit your thread! 



Milkman said:


> I am hunting the spot A3 took those pig pics last year.  They are gone on sabbatical or something right now.  Very little pig sign there now.


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 21, 2012)

I poured out some BuckJam on the ground at our property this year for the first time and was exspecting to get pictures of deer,but instead got some FIRST time ever pictures of Hogs on our property. It was the apple flavored Buck Jam. They say,as long as it soaks into the ground and the warden can't place it into a bag to show the judge in the northern zone,then it's ok to use.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought a gallon of the "pig out" and poured it on the old roy dry dog food in the trap...We'll see what happens.


----------

